# Covering up stone chips on black paint



## GBlack (Jan 24, 2009)

As the title says. I bought an old rep mobile last year and the previous owner must have driven up the ass of every lorry on the motorway. It didn't use to bother me but now it's becoming more obvious. 

The paint when I bought the car was more grey than black. After about 2 days with my g220 I brought it up like new. Only problem was the stone chips were more obvious. Is there a product that I could use to try and hide the splattered tip-ex effect from the front bumper wings and bonnet? Just so there not as White and a little more black?!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Not really mate, you need fill them with paint and wet sand them to get them to blend, you could always opt for a smart repair but some smart repairs seem more expensive then a full respary.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I had the same problem with our car, worked on it when we got it to bring it up to scratch etc but the stone chips were just too obvious using normal polish, couldnt afford a respray on the bonnet and bumper at the time so just bought a bottle of the Turtle Wax coloured polish, which funnily enough was black and then used that (the chipstick is useless), polished the bonnett, really worked the polish and it tidyed it up, then polished it again and again really worked the polish until it had all gone and then buffed with a MF, and to be fair whilst its not a permanant fix it did reduce the appearence of the chips significantly, then once it had all dried in the chips i.e. overnight etc I popped a couple coats of wax on and was just very careful around the chips making sure I didnt work too hard on the worst bits, buffed and it tidied it up no end, OK not perfect but it did reduce the appearence of the chips, found this method will last around 4-6 weeks with normal weekly washing.

Hope this helps.

James


----------



## paulr (Mar 26, 2010)

Colour magic is useless imo. I have the same problem. There is a product called doctorcolor chip, but its not cheap. Basically it fills in the chips with paint.


----------



## JonnyCJ (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the same thing on my SL55 - DA'd the bonnet and revealed the stone chips. Only way IMHO is to touch in every single stone chip and wet sand with 2000 followed by 3000. Some of the chips will leave a pockmark where the paint has sunk and you need to go back and fill with paint and sand again.

Use a rubber block under the wet & dry to get an even cut on the paint and finish off with a DA.

You should get an almost perfect finish and whilst it does take a long time to get right it's well worth it !

CJ


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

There was a guide on here somewhere. 

It was done on a blue BMW if i rememeber rightly seemed to work a treat, it was the wet sanding option looked good to me


----------



## arhydynos (Feb 7, 2010)

try http://www.chipex.co.uk/ not cheap but some have had excellent results with it.


----------



## paulr (Mar 26, 2010)

JonnyCJ said:


> I have the same thing on my SL55 - DA'd the bonnet and revealed the stone chips. Only way IMHO is to touch in every single stone chip and wet sand with 2000 followed by 3000. Some of the chips will leave a pockmark where the paint has sunk and you need to go back and fill with paint and sand again.
> 
> Use a rubber block under the wet & dry to get an even cut on the paint and finish off with a DA.
> 
> ...


Have you done that yourself, thats a serious amount of work.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I started covering up chips on the A3 today. I've had the paint from Audi for months but it says not to use it if it's less than 15 degrees outside so today was the first day it's been warn enough. 

I gave it a good clean then wiped the chips with IPA on a cotton pad. I'm planning on filling in the chips until the paint is standing proud then wetsanding them down. It's made a huge difference already. Being a white car the stonechips stand out a mile.


----------



## paulr (Mar 26, 2010)

grantwils said:


> I started covering up chips on the A3 today. I've had the paint from Audi for months but it says not to use it if it's less than 15 degrees outside so today was the first day it's been warn enough.
> 
> I gave it a good clean then wiped the chips with IPA on a cotton pad. I'm planning on filling in the chips until the paint is standing proud then wetsanding them down. It's made a huge difference already. Being a white car the stonechips stand out a mile.


I've got a black A3 with stonechips on the bonnet and front bumper. Some are micro chips, absolutely minute.

Are you doing the bonnet or bumper, or both. The only problem is i dont have a machine polisher.


----------



## JonnyCJ (Oct 6, 2009)

paulr said:


> Have you done that yourself, thats a serious amount of work.


Done it on the last three cars I've owned. All Mercedes with Obsidian black ! Just spent a happy few hours in the garage wet sanding and polishing over the long weekend. To be honest, once you've wet sanded and have a bonnet looking like a dog's dinner, the machine polishes out the matt sanded spots in no time at all. 15 mins on a 24" x 24" area leaves it nice and shiny with a ghosting of the sanded area still showing. A couple more of those and its pretty much perfect !

Still have half a bonnet to do though, trellises, decent weather and SWBO running the show meant that polishing duties had to take second place.

Might take a piccy tomorrow when I start phase two.

Wouldn't try it without a DA machin though. Polished Bliss are doing the Meguiars G220 for less than £100 I think.


----------

